# "sa taiesti sofii ferieil plin de bani si de voie buna"



## Adrian34

Could you please translate this:

Los Adrianos, Adamos, Babanos.

La Multi Anos din partos de la famiglia Mihovos Nicotodos sa taiesti sofii ferieil plin de bani si de voie buna.

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Hello, Adrian, welcome to the forum 

This is very bad Romanian, so I'll try to render it first in every-day speech (so that my fellow forumists may jump at my throat if I get it wrong )

 Lui Adrian, om baban.
La mulţi ani din partea familiei Mihovos Nicotodos, să trăieşti, să fii _____ [_have no idea what that is_] plin de bani şi de voie bună.


My attempt at *English*:

To Adrian, a great man
Happy birthday from The Nicotodoses (or Mihovos Nocotodos's family); may you live long, and have plenty of money and good-will.


*N.B.*
 That _Mihovos _could be, in fact, Mihai (Michael).
_ferieil _- makes me think (but it's a long shot) of "ferit de rele" - guarded against evil
A little help, here?


----------



## Jennee

„Să fii fericit”, maybe?
Translation: may you be happy.


----------



## Trisia

Good point, Jennee  That must be it.


----------

